# Sony's Xperia X1,the $800 cell phone



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The price point in the thread title is not a typo.  
Sony is introducing a new cell phone to the public for $800.
Here is a review of the Xperia X1.

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/110337


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll take two!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's another link from Sony Ericsson with info about the phone.

http://www.sonyericsson.com/x1/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I can hardly wait for the first battery meltdown.

I'm dubious whether or not the SD memory card will appeal to the Sony lifers. I know it will appeal to _everyone_ else.

A wireless phone that can be dropped even once is unprecedented for Sony.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I would be surprised if it did use an SD micro, most Sony Ericsson Walkman/camera phones (my W580i included) use a Type M2 Memory Stick, very small like an SD Micro. Naturally only used with Sony.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

From the Yahoo Tech review that you obviously chose not to read:


Yahoo Tech said:


> Other features include a nice 3.2 megapixel camera (though it's dog slow to focus) and a microSD slot (no Memory Stick for this bad boy), which is located under the battery panel cover.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> From the Yahoo Tech review that you obviously chose not to read:


I merely said I would be surprised, now I am, thanks.


----------

